# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Pleqeri te lumtur dhe jete gjate zoti Ullmar Qvick

## Reschen

Tradita shqiptare e respekton mikun deri ne kufinjte e paparashikueshem cka do zgjonte tek nje huaj qe preket nga ky realitet sikur ka zgjuar jo pak here tek shume te huaj, deshiren per eksplorim te kesaj lloj tradite.
Sot ka ditlindjen nje mik i ketij forumi, ka mesuar me ato cfare shkruan vete per veten e tij, gjuhen shqipe,(vete une kam lexuar permbledhje te disa shkrimeve te tij nga libra qe ai ka lexuar ne gjuhen shqipe)  dhe eshte edhe njeri nga antaret me te vjeter te forumit shqiptar te pakten qe prej vitit 2003. E kam fjalen per suedezin Ullmar Qvick.

Ky zotni paraqet para cdo antari ne kete forum, nje forme cv-je ku prezantohet dhe tregon dicka per veten e tij 

Jete gjate dhe te qete e te lumtur me familjen tende ne pleqeri zotni Ullmar Qvick.

Neqoftese me lejojne moderatoret sipas tradites shqiptare dime te kthejme edhe respekt dhe e kam fjalen per fjalet: 
Grattis på födelesedagen  :Dhuratat:

----------

